# Gold crystals



## Wyndham (Jun 22, 2008)

Harold, and others that have grown silver crystal, is there a electro process that will grow gold crystals from a solution? Just saw one that God made and wondered if we could do something 10% that good would be awesome. :lol: 
Wyndham


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 23, 2008)

Wyndham said:


> is there a electro process that will grow gold crystals from a solution?


I am not aware of a process that yields crystals. Everything I've read regards a gold cell indicates gold plates out in nodules. 

While I had built a small gold cell, capacity of approximately 20 troy ounces, I never put it in service, so I have no experience with parting gold electrolytically.

Interesting question! :wink: 

Harold


----------



## Lino1406 (Jun 25, 2008)

Try electroforming. It is made
with cyanide solution. Theoretically
you need to work without brighterners
which introduce embrittlement. Best
use proprietary formulation


----------



## Shecker (Jun 25, 2008)

I was doing some experiments in crystallization once and decided to try it on a gold chloride solution. I added salt (sodium chloride) and cooked the solution down. As the solution reached saturation crystals began to form out of the solution and I had no problem filtering. Just a thought.

Randy in Gunnison


----------



## Wyndham (Jun 26, 2008)

Randy, were these solid gold and was this a pinch of salt or about how much. Thats for the idea it might also work with a current like the silver does.
Wyndham


----------



## Shecker (Jun 26, 2008)

I was working from a gold chloride solution and I just threw in a handful of coarse rock salt, dissolve it, and started boiling the solution to saturation. No electrolysis was involved. This is what I do to make a deep reddish brown RhCl(2) and sometimes the rhodium comes out blood red.

Randy in Gunnison


----------

